# Rood Creek



## John Abbott (Oct 11, 2013)

There was a post that I cant find about a weekend camping hunting trip planned for Nov at Rood Creek. Anyone know the details???


----------



## dpoole (Oct 11, 2013)

TBG Central zone hunt . contact Danny Beckwith Hatchetbowdan. 229-928-7267  Last weekend in November I think is the dates


----------



## Dennis (Oct 11, 2013)

It is a federal refuge let's hope we can go


----------



## John Abbott (Oct 12, 2013)

The last weekend would be Thanksgiving weekend. This would be a great time, who all is going..


----------



## dpoole (Oct 30, 2013)

John Abbott said:


> The last weekend would be Thanksgiving weekend. This would be a great time, who all is going..



bump


----------



## huntingonthefly (Oct 30, 2013)

Stayed there a week once several years ago. Killed a couple. Brother John lost a good un to the gators and helped me track and recover one I shot till 11:00 one night. Heckuva blood trailer. He could see the tiniest of specks from several feet away, day or night.


----------



## sawtooth (Oct 30, 2013)

Dennis said:


> It is a federal refuge let's hope we can go



ain't that the truth...... cross your fingers.


----------



## Dennis (Nov 10, 2013)

Went there this weekend to look around some. Lots of water this year.


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 18, 2013)

Im interested in making this one.  Is camp primitive?


----------



## Dennis (Nov 18, 2013)

Camp is primitive and I would bring bikes or boats


----------



## Jayin J (Nov 18, 2013)

What's the date and where is it and why do we need a bike?


----------



## Dennis (Nov 19, 2013)

I believe it is Thanksgiving weekend at eufaula wildlife refuge and bikes will cut down on a lot of walking


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 19, 2013)

Per Hatchet Dan;

"Now we are all ready for hunting season and excited to get started. 
Our Central Zone Hunt will be in that new location we have been talking about, but remain on the same dates, (November 29-30 and December 1, 2013.) 
Many of you ask for a new location, so here it is; Eufaula N.W.R. (Bradley Unit) located south of Columbus, Georgia on Highway 39, North of Georgetown, Georgia, and west of Lumpkin, Georgia.
After scouting it out, it looks promising for hog and deer.
 There is a camping area and cabins near by for those who are interested. 
I think it will be fun and give us some new challenges. I am looking forward to getting things organized and ready to go.
This will be a totally different kind of hunt than the ones we are use to. A bicycle will be your friend…. 
The land is flat and somewhat wet, but the hogs and deer are there. (Saw some of both and lots of other tracks) I walked the entire area and needed the bike for the return trip. It sure looks like fun.
The camping is primitive ROOD Creek, about four miles from hunting area and cabins with electricity, etc., are 7 miles at Florence Marina.
 Y’all start making plans! Its going to be a good 'un."


Eufaula National Wildlife Refuge
367 Highway 165
Eufaula, Al 36027
To hunt on this refuge you have to sign, and carry a NWR permit.
 The permit is located on page 1 of this brochure of  
rules and regulations to hunt his property. 

Eufaula NWR Hunting/Fishing Regulations & Permit
http://www.fws.gov/eufaula/Hunting/Hunting.html


----------



## Jake Allen (Nov 19, 2013)

Here is a printable copy of the permit, the map and the 4 pages of Regulations.
Have fun!


----------



## Jayin J (Nov 19, 2013)

Ok.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Nov 26, 2013)

This looks good. Think I might try and make this one. Who all is coming so far? I am going to bring the boat if I come. Be arriving Friday night if I come. Dennis are you coming? What kind of feed trees did you see on your walkabout ? How many acres in this unit? I can't find that info anywhere.


----------



## John Abbott (Nov 26, 2013)

If you have a boat you can hunt most of the Bradley unit from the lake. If you don't have a boat you have to walk in/Look on page 58 of the Ga regs Eufaula NWR


----------



## SELFBOW (Nov 28, 2013)

I had plans to make this one but decided today against it. 4.5 hrs away and not wanting to be in that traffic on Sunday. The sisters will have to reunite in Jan. Y'all have fun.


----------



## Allen Oliver (Nov 29, 2013)

*Well wishes*

Looks like I am going to go back to Bama this weekend and hunt. Hope everyone that makes this hunt is successful and has a grand time.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Dec 6, 2013)

Did anybody go? How was it? Any pics or stories to share?


----------

